

49% of UK get less than average broadband speed.  - sambeau
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17130367

======
davewiner
I love math jokes. :-)

~~~
4dd3r
haha - this is classic!

~~~
davewiner
What's so funny about it is that it's not likely true. What would be true is
that 49 percent get less than the mean.

~~~
jbester
Think you have that flipped. The median is the 50th percentile. The mean is
the average.

------
k4roshi
DUH! :P

